# Anyone know a Youtuber, about hedgehogs?



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not talking about random cute videos of their hedgehogs, I'm asking about a youtuber who does videos of his hedgehogs, talk about them, shows their cage, and talks about his care for his hedgehogs.
So, does anyone know a Youtube channel about hedgehogs?


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

Quality quills


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> Quality quills


Thanks, that one seems pretty good, I'll sub.

I'm sort of looking for a channel sort of like Piggiepigpigs, but about hedgehogs, but ones like QualityQuills is good to.


----------

